# Goodbye Robin



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

We lost one of our African Dwarves today, found her upside down, bloated and floating at the top of the tank.... S.I.P. Robin may you be happy playing with SeaKnight and Midnight in the stream that flows alongside the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Losing a pet is always hard.  Hugs for you!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww....  Sorry.


----------

